
Maximize your excitement - joelg87
http://joel.is/post/32752645485/maximize-your-excitement
======
sktrdie
Do you guys think this movement can be applied to a team of people that are
not developers? My team is mostly managers, scientists and marketing experts.
They outsource most of the technicalities such as coding.

So I wonder how you can get excited about an idea, when you can only go so
deep in understanding how it actually works.

